# advice on pressing vinyl onto a sublimated shirt



## demj1308 (Jan 13, 2012)

Looking for some advice, got some badger digital camo sublimated shirts and i was planning on putting white vinyl text onto them. The info sheet that came with them said "heat transfer not recommended, but i have seen a few other threads about doing this. Was planning on using the thermo film i have which i belive will block and bleeding and applies at 330 for 6-8 seconds, or easy weed (as this pattern is a paint to weed with the thermo film) it says it applies at 305 for 10-15 seconds (spoke to someone as siser today and they recommended applying at 280-300. Anyone have succes with this or any recomendations.

Thanks


----------



## 2020 PrintWorks (Apr 22, 2011)

We just did some blue digital camo using white vinyl from stahls and it bled through bad! That vinyl is really thick too. Luckily the customer loved the look of it. I don't see any way to avoid it. I don't know of any vinyl made to block out sublimation dye but it could exist.


----------



## demj1308 (Jan 13, 2012)

chronicdesigns81 said:


> We just did some blue digital camo using white vinyl from stahls and it bled through bad! That vinyl is really thick too. Luckily the customer loved the look of it. I don't see any way to avoid it. I don't know of any vinyl made to block out sublimation dye but it could exist.


Great, dont really want to screen print 8 shirts, especially with the white poly ink i have.


----------



## 2020 PrintWorks (Apr 22, 2011)

Poly ink with bleed through also. We used low cure inks and it still bled through. You have buy a special underbase. It's about $90 a quart depending on the brand.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

The only solutions that we have found currently is to order the roller printed digital camo shirts from Augusta Sportswear and use the thicker Thermo-FILM. Sublimated dyes will bleed through anything without a blocker. Also, if your customer will go for a metallic look, some metallic naturally block dye migration. Fashion Film Electric Prism Silver and prism gold work well.


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

Stahls Thermo Film works well on polyester with little to no bleed through.

Josh beat me to it....


----------



## demj1308 (Jan 13, 2012)

JoshEllsworth said:


> The only solutions that we have found currently is to order the roller printed digital camo shirts from Augusta Sportswear and use the thicker Thermo-FILM. Sublimated dyes will bleed through anything without a blocker. Also, if your customer will go for a metallic look, some metallic naturally block dye migration. Fashion Film Electric Prism Silver and prism gold work well.


Ok, so basically unless i go with one of the prism films, im going to get bleeding from the sublimated inks ??


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

demj1308 said:


> Ok, so basically unless i go with one of the prism films, im going to get bleeding from the sublimated inks ??


In my experience with heat transfer films, yes.


----------



## demj1308 (Jan 13, 2012)

i went ahead ang gave it a try, i found instructions on stahls website for applying thermo film to sublimated shirts. I ran the shirts thru the conveyor dryer twice, then pressed at medium pressure for 12-15 seconds. Printed ok you can see some of the color coming thru, but not too bad.


----------



## Embroiderygirl (Dec 26, 2014)

I have a customer that likes the Badger Static t-shirt in Graphite for a baseball team. (link below). We thinking about neon green or neon blue premium plus on this. Could use other I just like the feel of premium plus. They have names and numbers on the back. I thought I'd pop in here to check that people haven't had problems with them and found this post. I'm planning on ordering a sample of the shirt 1st but am wondering if I'm headed for disaster. 


https://www.badgersport.com/Products/Item.aspx?ID=410


----------



## Embroiderygirl (Dec 26, 2014)

Actually they like this color now..the white. Will that help at all?

https://www.badgersport.com/Products/Item.aspx?ID=410


----------



## demj1308 (Jan 13, 2012)

I ended up doing the last few with easy weed film at 280, which also worked well, but they all had some bleed through. The lower temp of 280 seemed to help some.


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

I've done allot of names & #'s on subbed motocross jerseys with white Stahls Econo-cut. 300deg. 15sec peel, another 10sec with Teflon to make them feel thiner and softer. no sign of bleeding of any colors when they went out the door. No one has come back and said the bled later.


----------



## Embroiderygirl (Dec 26, 2014)

Here's a work around I thought of and wanted to see what you think. If I put black behind the lettering and numbers will that stop the bleed? So basically a 2 color design black with neon green on top? If I screenprint the front this way is there a chance of bleeding? I'm new to screenprinting and never done poly inks so I was trying to avoid this but depending on the qty they order I may look into it if it's not that difficult and I can find neon green poly ink.


----------

